
Show HN: Abtesting.ai – Optimize your landing page for conversions using AI - zeppelin_head
https://abtesting.ai/
======
zeppelin_head
Hi HN!

I'm Rodrigo from ABtesting.ai and I wanted to show you our product. It's still
in a very early stage, we have been building it up as a side project over the
last year or so. The main idea is to lower the barrier of entry to do A/B
testing on landing pages.

The product works as follow: 1 - You enter your URL and create a few
variations of your title, copy and call to action. The possible combinations
of these variations can be very big. 2 - We create a first experiment with
some of the variations and run it using a multi-armed bandit approach. 3 -
Once the experiment reaches statistical significance, we take the variations
that worked best and use an evolutionary algorithm to mix them up and mutate
them to run the next batch. 4 - Run a new experiment and repeat this process
until finding the combination that maximizes conversions.

Since we use a multi-armed bandit algorithm, it's unlikely that you will get a
worse performance than if you just left your landing as is.

I know our product is oriented towards a marketing audience but I would love
to have some feedback on the technical side :)

